# Converting WMA files to MP3



## wrasse (Aug 5, 2012)

Can someone point me in the direction of a "simple" way to convert WMA files to MP3. The couple of programs that I have found, are a little out of my league.
Thanks


----------



## scarybill (Oct 7, 2012)

Audacity, free, will do it. 2steps, save as audacity file, then export to an mp3, works good


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

If you're running a PC I believe iTunes for Windows will convert them to mp3 simply by dragging them into your library. I do not think this works on Macs, though.


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

FormatFactory! I love this program and use it for everything! You'll see how easy it is using just the default settings.

http://filehippo.com/download_format_factory


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a method using iTunes:






Best part - it's free I've used iTunes to convert midi files to mp3s as well.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Speaking strictly of audio conversion, on my windows computers I use Freemake:
http://www.freemake.com/free_audio_converter/

For my Mac I use MediaHuman:
http://www.mediahuman.com/audio-converter/
MediaHuman also make Windows versions.

For more advanced tasks like editing I have a suite of other programs at my disposal, but when all I need to do is convert the files these two programs to a great job.


----------

